# how to download full album from webshots.com???



## mayneu (Dec 30, 2006)

i have a problem now, i cant able to download the phoos uploaded on webshots.com by my sister in US. there are around 200 photos. it doesnt ive the option of downloading the full album at a time also...
its very difficult to download single photo and save it. that too in this speed, it takes 5-10 sec to open a single photo...
what i am asking is, does anyone know how to download full album uploaded on webshots.com. if yes pls share here.... i appreciate their effort...
thanks in advance.....


----------



## blueshift (Dec 30, 2006)

> Only Webshots Premium members can download an entire page of Gallery photos with just one click.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 30, 2006)

Use *WebRipper* 


> Download *massive amounts of images*, videos, audio, executables or documents from *any website *in just a moment. No need to waste your time clicking the links and saving every file manually.


(originally posted by @Tech Geek)

Refer this thread for more details FREEWARE DOWNLOAD: Useful SYSTEM TOOLS Pack!!!


----------



## mayneu (Dec 31, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Use *WebRipper*
> (originally posted by @Tech Geek)
> 
> Refer this thread for more details FREEWARE DOWNLOAD: Useful SYSTEM TOOLS Pack!!!


even after using web ripper, its of no use. it doesnt have an option for the file type in which its used for webshots...it has limited filter file types....
any other softwares or tricks to help me out of this problem???


----------



## blueshift (Dec 31, 2006)

^ That s/w doesn't work for thumb images. You still have to click individual thumbnails to download the complete wallpaper.
__________
or else buy a premium acc.


----------

